# Spring Tune-Up



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Spring tune up time is approaching and changing the spark plug(s)
is usually on the punch list. Putting in a new plug is great but the
old plug usually has something to tell you. I looked around and 
found these links, they have some good tips on “Reading” plugs.

http://www.gnttype.org/techarea/engine/plugs.html

http://www.dansmc.com/spark_plugs/Spark_Plugs_catalog.html


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Good info*

Thats some good info its that time of the year to do your oil and filter changes and plugs if you need them.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I was surprised how much crud was in my LawnBoy's filter. Mulched a lot of leaves last fall. Always surprised how it starts on 2nd or 3rd pull every year.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I haven't even taken a look at my F-525 yet. Guess that will be another project for this weekend.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I done my Deere LT150 and Toro S.R. last week while it was warm. The plug on the Deere was clean yet after 30 hrs. The toro had a fair build up on it. It may have had a couple of years on it though. Still started on the second pull after setting for 4 months. I always wire brush and re-gap the plugs in the spring or just replace them based mainly on how they were starting and running when used last in the fall. 

Mark


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

chief do you have a picture of a F-525?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

DO I ever!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *chief do you have a picture of a F-525? *


Here's one for sale. Mine looks about like this one.

click here


----------

